# Il bunga bunga che segna la fine di un regno



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2010)

*L'EDITORIALE*

*Il bunga bunga
che segna la fine di un regno*
_di EUGENIO SCALFARI_ 

Le recenti cronache dell'Italia berlusconiana che raccontano l'ennesimo scandalo ormai generalmente etichettato "bunga bunga" mi hanno lasciato al tempo stesso indifferente e stupefatto.
L'indifferenza deriva dal fatto che conosco da trent'anni Silvio Berlusconi e sono da tempo arrivato alla conclusione che il nostro presidente del Consiglio rappresenta per molti aspetti il prototipo dei vizi italiani, latenti nel carattere nazionale insieme alle virtù che certamente non mancano. Siamo laboriosi, pazienti, adattabili, ospitali.
Ma anche furbi, vittimisti, millantatori, anarcoidi, insofferenti di regole, commedianti. Egoismo e generosità si fronteggiano e così pure trasformismo e coerenza, disprezzo delle istituzioni e sentimenti di patriottismo.
Berlusconi possiede l'indubbia e perversa capacità di aver evocato gli istinti peggiori del paese. I vizi latenti sono emersi in superficie ed hanno inquinato l'intera società nazionale ricacciando nel fondo la nostra parte migliore.
È stato messo in moto un vero e proprio processo di diseducazione di massa che dura da trent'anni avvalendosi delle moderne tecnologie della comunicazione e deturpando la mentalità delle persone e il funzionamento delle istituzioni.

Lo scandalo "bunga bunga" non è che l'ennesima conferma di questa pedagogia al rovescio. Perciò non ha ai miei occhi nulla di sorprendente.

Da quando avviò la sua attività immobiliare con denari di misteriosa provenienza, a quando con l'appoggio   di Craxi costruì il suo impero televisivo ignorando le ripetute sentenze della Corte costituzionale, a quando organizzò il partito-azienda sulle ceneri della Prima Repubblica logorata dalla corruzione diventata sistema di governo.
A sua volta, su quelle ceneri, il berlusconismo è diventato sistema o regime che dir si voglia: un potere che aveva promesso di modernizzare il paese, sburocratizzarlo, far funzionare liberamente il mercato, diminuire equamente il peso fiscale, sbaraccare le confraternite e rifondare lo Stato.

Il programma era ambizioso ma fu attuato in minima parte negli otto anni di governo della destra ai quali di fatto se ne debbono aggiungere i due dell'ultimo governo Prodi durante i quali il peso dell'opposizione sul paese fu preponderante.
Ma non solo il programma rimase di fatto lettera morta, accadde di peggio. Accadde che il programma fu contraddetto. Il sistema-regime è stato tutto fuorché una modernizzazione liberale, tutto fuorché una visione coerente del bene comune.

Per dieci anni l'istituzione "governo" ha perseguito il solo scopo di difendere la persona di Berlusconi dalle misure di giustizia per i molti reati commessi da lui e dalle sue aziende prima e durante il suo ingresso in politica. Nel frattempo l'istituzione "Parlamento" è stata asservita al potere esecutivo mentre il potere giudiziario è stato quotidianamente bombardato di insulti, pressioni e minacce che si sono anche abbattute sulla Corte costituzionale, sul Csm, sulle Autorità di garanzia e sul Capo dello Stato.
Il "Capo" e i suoi vassalli hanno tentato e tentano di costruire una costituzione materiale incardinata sul presupposto che il Capo deriva la sua autorità dal voto del popolo ed è pertanto sovra-ordinato rispetto ad ogni potere di controllo e di garanzia.

Questa situazione ha avuto il sostegno di quell'Italia che la diseducazione di massa aveva privato d'ogni discernimento critico e che vedeva nel Capo l'esempio da imitare e sostenere.
Il cortocircuito che questa situazione ha determinato nel carattere di una certa Italia ha fatto sì che Berlusconi esibisca i propri vizi, la propria ricchezza, la sistematica violazione delle regole istituzionali e perfino del buongusto e della buona educazione come altrettanti pregi.
Non passa giorno che non si vanti di quei comportamenti, di quella ricchezza, del numero delle sue ville, del suo amore per le donne giovani e belle, dei festini che organizza "per rilassarsi", degli insulti e delle minacce che lancia a chi non inalbera la sua bandiera. E non c'è giorno in cui quell'Italia da lui evocata e imposta non lo ricopra di applausi e non gli rinnovi la sua fiducia.

Lo scandalo "bunga bunga" è stato l'ennesima riprova di tutto questo. La magistratura sta indagando sugli aspetti tuttora oscuri di questa incredibile vicenda della quale tuttavia due punti risultano ormai chiari e ammessi dallo stesso Berlusconi: la sua telefonata al capo gabinetto del Questore di Milano nella quale chiedeva il pronto rilascio della minorenne marocchina sua amica nelle mani "sicure" di un'altra sua amica da lui fatta inserire da Formigoni nel Consiglio della Regione lombarda, e l'informazione da lui data alla Questura che la minorenne in questione era la nipote del presidente egiziano Mubarak.
Queste circostanze ormai acclarate superano ogni immaginazione e troverebbero adeguato posto nell'ultimo romanzo di Umberto Eco dove il protagonista ricalca per alcuni aspetti "mister B" per le sue capacità d'inventare il non inventabile facendolo diventare realtà.
La cosa sorprendente e stupefacente non è nella pervicacia con la quale Berlusconi resta aggrappato alla sua poltrona e neppure la solidarietà di tutto il gruppo dirigente del suo partito e della sua Corte, che fa quadrato attorno a lui ben sapendo che la sua uscita di scena sarebbe la rovina per tutti loro. La cosa sorprendente è che  -  sia pure con segnali di logoramento e di sfaldamento  -  ci sia ancora quella certa Italia il cui consenso nei suoi confronti resiste di fronte alla grottesca evidenza di quanto accade. Questo è l'aspetto sorprendente, anzi sconvolgente, che ci dà la misura del male che è stato iniettato e coltivato nelle vene della società e questo è il lascito, il solo lascito, di Silvio Berlusconi.
Sua moglie Veronica, in una lettera pubblicata un anno e mezzo fa, lo scolpì in poche righe, stigmatizzò l'uso che il marito faceva del potere e delle istituzioni, i criteri di reclutamento della "sua" classe politica imbottita di "veline" e di attricette che avevano "ceduto i loro corpi al drago" e concluse scrivendo: "Mio marito è ammalato e i suoi amici dovrebbero aiutarlo a curarsi seriamente".
Quello che sta accadendo lo dimostra e lo conferma: quest'uomo è gravemente ammalato, l'attrazione verso donne giovani e giovanissime è diventata una dipendenza che gli altera la mente e manda a pezzi i suoi freni inibitori.
Dovrebbe esser seguito da medici e da psico-terapeuti che lo aiutassero a riprendersi; ma sembra di capire che sia seguito da persone reclutate con tutt'altro criterio: quello di immortalare le apparenze della sua giovinezza in tutti i sensi. Ma così non fanno che aggravare il male.

* * *  

È ormai evidente agli italiani normali e normalmente raziocinanti, il cui numero sta fortunatamente aumentando, che questa situazione non può continuare. In qualunque altro paese dell'Occidente democratico sarebbe terminata da un pezzo per decisione dello stesso interessato e del gruppo dirigente che lo attornia. Ma qui le cose vanno in un altro modo e sappiamo perché. Tra lui e i suoi accoliti, uomini e donne che siano, esistono vincoli che non si possono sciogliere perché ciascuno di loro (quelli che contano veramente) ha le sue carte sul Capo e lui ha le sue carte su tutti gli altri. Così per Previti, così per Dell'Utri, così per Scajola, così per Verdini, così per Brambilla ed altri ancora.
A questo punto tocca a tutti coloro che ritengono necessario ed urgente porre fine al "bunga bunga" politico, costituzionale e istituzionale, staccare la spina.
Presentare una mozione di sfiducia che vada da Bersani a Fini e da Casini a Di Pietro, che abbia la funzione che in Germania si chiamerebbe "sfiducia costruttiva". Esponga cioè il programma che quell'arco di forze vuole attuare subito dopo che la sfiducia sia stata approvata e che si può riassumere così:

1. Indicare al Presidente della Repubblica l'esistenza di una maggioranza alternativa che gli consenta di nominare un nuovo governo, come la Costituzione prevede.

2. Elencare alcuni temi programmatici a cominciare dal restauro costituzionale, indispensabile dopo la devastazione compiuta in questi anni e, a seguire, alcune urgenti misure economiche e sociali, un federalismo serio che rafforzi l'unità nazionale e la modernizzazione della società articolandola secondo un disegno federale, una riforma della giustizia che sia utile ai cittadini, una nuova legge elettorale che restituisca ai cittadini il potere di eleggere i propri rappresentanti nei vari modi con i quali quest'obiettivo può essere realizzato.
Uno sbocco di questo genere sarebbe estremamente positivo per il paese e dovrebbe essere guidato da qui alla fine naturale della legislatura da un "Mister X" che abbia le caratteristiche e la competenza necessaria al recupero dei valori etici e politici che la Costituzione contiene nella sua prima parte, ammodernandola nella seconda in conformità alle esigenze che una società moderna richiede.
Noi riteniamo che questo percorso vada intrapreso al più presto anche per riconciliare con le istituzioni un paese stanco e disilluso dal tristissimo spettacolo che è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
Non si tratta di utilizzare lo scandalo della minorenne marocchina strumentalizzandolo per fini politici. Si tratta invece di metter fine ad una rovinosa gestione governativa del "non fare" e del "malfare", che non è riuscito ad aprire un cantiere, a sostenere i consumi e il potere d'acquisto, a recuperare un centesimo di avanzo nel bilancio delle partite correnti, ad invertire il trend negativo dell'occupazione, a fare un solo passo avanti nella buona riforma della giustizia e del federalismo.
Infine a smantellare la "cricca" che da quindici anni non fa che rafforzarsi prendendo in giro i gonzi con il racconto d'una improbabile favola a lieto fine.
La storia italiana ha visto più volte analoghe "cricche" al vertice del paese. Quando ciò è accaduto, la favola è sempre terminata male o malissimo. L'esperienza dovrebbe aiutarci ad interrompere questo percorso in fondo al quale c'è inevitabilmente la rovina sociale e il degrado morale. 



                                     (31 ottobre 2010)
http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2010/10/31/news/bunga_bunga_scalfari-8601538/?ref=HRER3-1



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:

k:​


----------



## Amarax (31 Ottobre 2010)

Me lo auguro.:up:
Che finisca il regno e al più presto!:cincin:


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2010)

Quello che mi fa vergognare e' quello che quest'uomo (?) fa parlare in giro sulla stampa mondiale:

http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2010/10/31/news/stampa_estera-berlusconi-8614880/?ref=HRER3-1

Una vera ed unica merda :incazzato:  rappresenta l'Italia.


----------



## Amarax (31 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quello che mi fa vergognare e' quello che quest'uomo (?) fa parlare in giro sulla stampa mondiale:
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2010/10/31/news/stampa_estera-berlusconi-8614880/?ref=HRER3-1
> 
> Una vera ed unica merda :incazzato: rappresenta l'Italia.


Non me lo dire :unhappy:
Con lui mi rendo conto che la vergogna non esiste più :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Novembre 2010)

Purtroppo resterete deluse. Non succederà nulla. Presto si dimenticherà anche questo scandalo. Aprimavera si andrà a votare e lui rivincerà le elezioni grazie al sempre più ampio consenso della Lega che raccoglie i voti che lui perde. Stavolta però non ci sarà nessun Gianfranco Fini alla Camera.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Purtroppo resterete deluse. Non succederà nulla. Presto si dimenticherà anche questo scandalo. Aprimavera si andrà a votare e lui rivincerà le elezioni grazie al sempre più ampio consenso della Lega che raccoglie i voti che lui perde. Stavolta però non ci sarà nessun Gianfranco Fini alla Camera.
> 
> Buscopann



Non ci resta che ESPATRIARE!


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Purtroppo resterete deluse. Non succederà nulla. Presto si dimenticherà anche questo scandalo. Aprimavera si andrà a votare e lui rivincerà le elezioni grazie al sempre più ampio consenso della Lega che raccoglie i voti che lui perde. Stavolta però non ci sarà nessun Gianfranco Fini alla Camera.
> 
> Buscopann


 
La moglie l'aveva detto già per Noemi: va con le ragazzine. 


Eppure io condanno più il vecchio schifoso che la ragazzina  e spero che in un colpo solo ci liberiamo di lui e di Fede, altro schifoso DOC. :unhappy:


----------



## amore_single (2 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non ci resta che ESPATRIARE!


già fatto!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Novembre 2010)

Può darsi che segna la fine, ma cosa segue dopo? Ho sentito voci che Prodi si ricandida. Quale Italiano sarà al suo fianco? Milioni. Quanto ci costerà? Miliardi. Sarà meglio di Berlusconi? Peggio.

Gente, ammiro la vostra voglia di cambiare, ma non si cambia nulla col desiderio di finire. Si cambia quando lo si fa in prima persona e quando le scelte personali sono di tale portata di non rimanere inascoltate.


----------



## Sterminator (2 Novembre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Purtroppo resterete deluse. Non succederà nulla. Presto si dimenticherà anche questo scandalo. Aprimavera si andrà a votare e lui rivincerà le elezioni grazie al sempre più ampio consenso della Lega che raccoglie i voti che lui perde. Stavolta però non ci sarà nessun Gianfranco Fini alla Camera.
> 
> Buscopann


Non ci contare....stavolta il maiale e' arrivato veramente al capolinea...

la decisione i-r-r-e-v-o-c-a-b-i-l-e per spezzargli le reni  e' stata presa oltre-oceano...

adesso, piu' ritarda di uscire di scena bonariamente "con le sue gambe" e piu' peggiora la sua situescion...

comunque tranquilli c'e' la figlia, cessa, che si trastullera' con il partito...tanto e' abituata alla plastica vivendo in una discarica...


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2010)

*Sempre piu' giu*

*Battuta omofoba di Berlusconi: "Meglio appassionato di belle ragazze che gay"*​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8k-qeA28IQ


----------



## Sterminator (2 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Battuta omofoba di Berlusconi: "Meglio appassionato di belle ragazze che gay"*​
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8k-qeA28IQ


Sempre piu' giu'???

Sempre piu' su', invece il livello della merda!!!

Minuto 2:17 la zoccoleta se fa menar la gondoleta!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wwmOcI93n8

cit. "A casa mia entra solo gente perbene...." (a'facciao'caz)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2010)

EHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhh Stermi', che vuoi che ti dica, ce lo meritiamo lo "psiconano" ... e' stato votato da tutti i nostri Fratelli d'Italia  .


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Battuta omofoba di Berlusconi: "Meglio appassionato di belle ragazze che gay"*​
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8k-qeA28IQ


 
ma della pedofilia ( considerando suoi 74 anni...)
non dice niente? 

io preferisco i gay...molto più onesti :up:


----------



## Margherita84 (2 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ma della pedofilia ( considerando suoi 74 anni...)
> non dice niente?
> 
> io preferisco i gay...molto più onesti :up:


No, ha detto.
Ha pure minacciato nuove leggi contro i pedofili. :unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> No, ha detto.
> Ha pure minacciato nuove leggi contro i pedofili. :unhappy:


Bene...così se fa una legge come si deve, il primo a restarme imbrigliato è lui :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

posto qui perchè mi sembra affine al 3d

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pbd_iaGJEa8


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> posto qui perchè mi sembra affine al 3d


:up:

Brava Amarax

C'e' anche questo:

http://tv.repubblica.it/dossier/cas...emier-il-commento-di-miriam-mafai/55765?video

 questo:



http://tv.repubblica.it/dossier/caso-ruby-bunga-bunga/grillini-e-lo-stile-del-bar-sport/55769?video


e questo:

http://tv.repubblica.it/dossier/cas...lia-vorrei-la-rivolta-delle-donne/55784?video


:up:​


----------



## Daniele (2 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Può darsi che segna la fine, ma cosa segue dopo? Ho sentito voci che Prodi si ricandida. Quale Italiano sarà al suo fianco? Milioni. Quanto ci costerà? Miliardi. Sarà meglio di Berlusconi? Peggio.
> 
> Gente, ammiro la vostra voglia di cambiare, ma non si cambia nulla col desiderio di finire. Si cambia quando lo si fa in prima persona e quando le scelte personali sono di tale portata di non rimanere inascoltate.


E volti nuovi e meno morti no? Cioè Prodi si è bruciarto con quella mezza ammucchiata che fu il suo ultimo govero dove riuscirono solo a pigliare soldi senza dire come (non ve lo dico ma quell'anno ho dovuto sborsare 8000 euro di tasse in più per una maledetta legge retroattiva di Prodino...il problema fu che non c'erano!!!).
Se a Berlusconi si da una alternativa veramente valida allora tanto di cappello, persone giovani e capaci e che magari...non sono invischiate con il potere, che non sono mai stati ministri o sottosegretari e via dicendo, il resto serve invece solo per mantenere lo status quo, quello dei politici che a fotterci sono i migliori.
Sinceramente...purtroppo la buon'anima era molto ma molto migliore di tutti gli attuali politici e pensate che lui approvò le leggi razziali, vuol dire che siamo messi di cacca davvero.


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up:​
> 
> Brava Amarax​
> C'e' anche questo:​
> ...


 
bellissimi , non li avevo ancora letti . Grazie
:up:


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E volti nuovi e meno morti no? Cioè Prodi si è bruciarto con quella mezza ammucchiata che fu il suo ultimo govero dove riuscirono solo a pigliare soldi senza dire come (non ve lo dico ma quell'anno ho dovuto sborsare 8000 euro di tasse in più per una maledetta legge retroattiva di Prodino...il problema fu che non c'erano!!!).
> Se a Berlusconi si da una alternativa veramente valida allora tanto di cappello, persone giovani e capaci e che magari...non sono invischiate con il potere, che non sono mai stati ministri o sottosegretari e via dicendo, il resto serve invece solo per mantenere lo status quo, quello dei politici che a fotterci sono i migliori.
> Sinceramente...purtroppo la buon'anima era molto ma molto migliore di tutti gli attuali politici e pensate che lui approvò le leggi razziali, vuol dire che siamo messi di cacca davvero.


 
No Daniele...per favore , questo no . 
Capisco il tuo disagio a dover pagare quella tassa all'epoca,  ma non credo  che oggi stiamo meglio.
Qui le tasse le paghiamo in pochi, giusto chi ha la fortuna ( enorme e di pochi e purtroppo di pochi giovani ) di avere un lavoro dipendente.

Poi...sono cambiati solo i nomi delle tasse ma il risultato è lo stesso :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Novembre 2010)

Da questo discorsetto ho dedotto che preferite un presidente gay a uno che adora le belle ragazze. Perché è quello che ha detto Berlusca: meglio ammmirare belle ragazze che essere considerato (personalmente) gay.

In un mondo dove essere gay è negativo - e nessuno dica che non si comporta in modo innaturale quando venga a conoscere che la sua migliore amica o amico sia gay - una battuta come questa è assolutamente accettabile, anche dal Premier.

Ma al fine di scherzare e fare battute, è anche valido mettergli parole in bocca che non ha detto


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Da questo discorsetto ho dedotto che preferite un presidente gay a uno che adora le belle ragazze. Perché è quello che ha detto Berlusca: meglio ammmirare belle ragazze che essere considerato (personalmente) gay.
> 
> In un mondo dove essere gay è negativo - e nessuno dica che non si comporta in modo innaturale quando venga a conoscere che la sua migliore amica o amico sia gay - una battuta come questa è assolutamente accettabile, anche dal Premier.
> 
> Ma al fine di scherzare e fare battute, è anche valido mettergli parole in bocca che non ha detto



Io vorrei un Presidente del consiglio rispettoso delle leggi, un esempio positivo per tutto il Paese.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (2 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E volti nuovi e meno morti no? Cioè Prodi si è bruciarto con quella mezza ammucchiata che fu il suo ultimo govero dove riuscirono solo a pigliare soldi senza dire come (non ve lo dico ma quell'anno ho dovuto sborsare 8000 euro di tasse in più per una maledetta legge retroattiva di Prodino...il problema fu che non c'erano!!!).
> *Se a Berlusconi si da una alternativa veramente valida* allora tanto di cappello, *persone* giovani e capaci e che magari...*non sono invischiate con il potere*, che non sono mai stati ministri o sottosegretari e via dicendo, il resto serve invece solo per mantenere lo status quo, quello dei politici che a fotterci sono i migliori.
> Sinceramente...purtroppo la buon'anima era molto ma molto migliore di tutti gli attuali politici e pensate che lui approvò le leggi razziali, vuol dire che siamo messi di cacca davvero.


Ma dimmi, di grazia: Berlusconi non è esattamente il classico esempio di persona invischiata *da sempre* con il potere ? Come cavolo avete fatto a votarlo se il ragionamento che si propone è questo ? Mah....


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (2 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Da questo discorsetto ho dedotto che preferite un presidente gay a uno che adora le belle ragazze. Perché è quello che ha detto Berlusca: meglio ammmirare belle ragazze che essere considerato (personalmente) gay.
> 
> In un mondo dove essere gay è negativo - e nessuno dica che non si comporta in modo innaturale quando venga a conoscere che la sua migliore amica o amico sia gay - una battuta come questa è assolutamente accettabile, anche dal Premier.
> 
> Ma al fine di scherzare e fare battute, è anche valido mettergli parole in bocca che non ha detto


Adorare gay o belle ragazze è secondario. Prioritario è governare per il paese e non per se stessi (o almeno un pò). Prioritario è evitare la propaganda a tutti i costi e la manipolazione a botta di slogan. Che tiri fuori idee e soluzioni, non chiacchiere.....
Leggete uno che lo conosce bene per essere stato con lui al potere
http://www.corriere.it/politica/10_...ri_91a4e0a2-e6a6-11df-a903-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Da questo discorsetto ho dedotto che preferite un presidente gay a uno che adora le belle ragazze. Perché è quello che ha detto Berlusca: meglio ammmirare belle ragazze che essere considerato (personalmente) gay.
> 
> In un mondo dove essere gay è negativo - *e nessuno dica che non si comporta in modo innaturale quando venga a conoscere che la sua migliore amica o amico sia gay *- una battuta come questa è assolutamente accettabile, anche dal Premier.
> 
> Ma al fine di scherzare e fare battute, è anche valido mettergli parole in bocca che non ha detto


Io ce ne ho 2 e sono splendide persone e con loro sono assolutamente a mio agio.
E non mi piace il premier per tanti motivi...questo è solo uno dei tanti


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io vorrei un Presidente del consiglio rispettoso delle leggi, un esempio positivo per tutto il Paese.


 
:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umile::umile: :umile:



:up:


----------



## Amarax (2 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Adorare gay o belle ragazze è secondario. Prioritario è governare per il paese e non per se stessi (o almeno un pò). Prioritario è evitare la propaganda a tutti i costi e la manipolazione a botta di slogan. Che tiri fuori idee e soluzioni, non chiacchiere.....
> Leggete uno che lo conosce bene per essere stato con lui al potere
> http://www.corriere.it/politica/10_...ri_91a4e0a2-e6a6-11df-a903-00144f02aabc.shtml


 


già...:no:  :no:


----------



## minnie (3 Novembre 2010)

Personalmente condivido il parere della Marcegaglia: il problema non sono le case a Montecarlo o ad Antigua, affittopoli (somma, non dimentichiamoci che le manine sporche ce le hanno a destra e a sinistra passando per il centro) o il bunga bugna (per cui condanno e fortemente l'uomo: pensate un pò alle sue figlie, figli ex mogli, nipoti ecc). 
Il problema è che sono mesi che si disquisisce su queste cose (anche alle Camere) e non si fa quello che si deve fare: governare, legiferare per uscire dalla crisi, restituire potere d'acquisto alle retribuzioni ecc ecc.
Sono sconcertata, però, che alla fine più che parlare di questo o delle nuove minacce terroristiche (pacchi bomba & C.) le prime pagine di tutti i quotidiani tirino fuori (secondo l'orientamento politico) le escort bambine di Berlusconi, le case di Fini e quant'altro.
Io non ho votato per lui, premetto, e non mi piace. A parte un paio di Ministri, che penso abbiano lavorato discretamente, non mi piace neppure il suo staff.
Devo però dire che anche la sinistra al governo in passato mi ha delusa... 
Rientro in quella che è, a quanto pare, la stragrande maggioranza degli italiani: non saprei chi votare e non mi va di pensare di sprecare altri soldi per ritornare a votare....  
In poche parole: non saprei che pesci pigliare....


----------



## Sterminator (3 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E volti nuovi e meno morti no? Cioè Prodi si è bruciarto con quella mezza ammucchiata che fu il suo ultimo govero dove riuscirono solo a pigliare soldi senza dire come (non ve lo dico ma quell'anno ho dovuto sborsare 8000 euro di tasse in più per una maledetta legge retroattiva di Prodino...il problema fu che non c'erano!!!).
> Se a Berlusconi si da una alternativa veramente valida allora tanto di cappello, persone giovani e capaci e che magari...non sono invischiate con il potere, che non sono mai stati ministri o sottosegretari e via dicendo, il resto serve invece solo per mantenere lo status quo, quello dei politici che a fotterci sono i migliori.
> *Sinceramente...purtroppo la buon'anima era molto ma molto migliore di tutti gli attuali politici e pensate che lui approvò le leggi razziali, vuol dire che siamo messi di cacca davvero.*



Scusa Danie', ma mi scappa...:mrgreen:

Il Ducetto da quattro soldi era un pupazzo nelle mani degli industriali/capitalisti che premevano per fare le guerre pur non avendo l'Itaglia i mezzi manco per spezzare le reni a chi stava peggio combinata di noi (Grecia)...:mrgreen:

Ma tu lo sai che nelle parate gli aerei erano sempre gli stessi, si?:mrgreen:

Ma tu lo sai che nel 1929 le compagnie anglo-americane s'impossessarono dei giacimenti irakeni che stava per sfruttare l'Agip, gia' trivellati con successo, in cambio del non estendere anche al petrolio l'embargo a seguito della guerra d'Abissinia e che se l'avessero applicato invece, il ducetto da quattrosoldi si sarebbe fermato in 8 giorni?:mrgreen:

Ma tu lo sai che nel 1921 le mezzasega del re siglo' un accordo segreto con la Sinclair Oil, (ramo inglese di petrolieri Usa&getta) per concedere loro l'esclusiva e di non divulgare la presenza di giacimenti di petrolio in Italia (Reggio Emilia e Sicilia) e nelle colonie, in cambio di azioni a costo zero nella suddetta Sinclair Oil, avvallato il tutto dal ducetto?:mrgreen:

etcetcetc...

ed un coglione simile, lo chiami statista? Fa il paio con l'altro nano...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Margherita84 (3 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> In un mondo dove essere gay è negativo - *e nessuno dica che non si comporta in modo innaturale quando venga a conoscere che la sua migliore amica o amico sia gay *- una battuta come questa è assolutamente accettabile, anche dal Premier.


Bon.
Io ho scoperto che uno dei miei migliori amici del liceo era gay (me l'ha detto lui a 18 anni) e non ho fatto una piega.

...che probleme c'è, scusa?
Mica mi ha detto di esser un camorrista!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (3 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Bon.
> Io ho scoperto che uno dei miei migliori amici del liceo era gay (me l'ha detto lui a 18 anni) e non ho fatto una piega.
> 
> ...che probleme c'è, scusa?
> Mica mi ha detto di esser un camorrista!


Questo esempio, apparentemente semplice, dovrebbe far riflettere profondamente.

Brava Maggie


----------



## Margherita84 (3 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Questo esempio, apparentemente semplice, dovrebbe far riflettere profondamente.
> 
> Brava Maggie


Guarda, davvero non capisco.
Penso che per la maggioranza dei miei coetanei sia normale amministrazione. Per fortuna.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (3 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Guarda, davvero non capisco.
> Pensio che per la maggioranza dei miei coetanei sia normale amministrazione. Per fortuna.


Il problema è diffuso soprattutto a partire da quelli nati prima del 1955-60.
L'omofobìa tra i govanissimi è invece cosa diversa. Rientra tra quelle forme di prepotenza ed esuberanza del branco, che si superano con l'età....


----------



## Margherita84 (3 Novembre 2010)

Certo, conosco anche una ragaza della mia età che davanti a tutta una  tavolata ha detto che se avesse un figlio omosessuale lo porterebbe dallo psichiatra.
Abbiamo smeso di magiare e l'abbiamo guardata come se ci aspettassimo che arrivassero da un momento all'altro due signori in camice bianco a trascinarla via.

Un mio amico ha fatto la faccia più preoccupata che gli riusciva in quel frangente e le ha risposto. "Come hai ragione. E gli ebrei? No, vogliamo parlare degli ebrei?!". Non ha colto. Ha risposto che gli ebrei non le smbravano un problema. Da allora, è la barzelletta del gruppo.  :singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (3 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed un coglione simile, lo chiami statista? Fa il paio con l'altro nano...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Brutto da dirsi, ma il ducetto è riuscito a governare questo paese da una parte con la repressione di certo e dall'altra persino con il consenso, mica da poco.
Come ho detto, ha fatto molto meglio di molti politici attuali e se la vogliamo dire i politici che guardavano all'avvenire sono finiti negli anni '70, dopo sono stati tutti una somma schiera  di copra voti per avere i soldi da parlamentari.
Io al giorno d'oggi mi chiedo, come fanno certi politici ad avere un certo tenore di vita davvero eccessivo? Capisco berlusconi ed alcuni altri ricchi di loro, ma gli altri? E' indegno che un Dalema se ne fotta dei lavoratori e si faccia i suoi giretti con la barchetta, è indegno che Bossi lanci improperi contro il sud non pensando che il meglio per tutti sarebbe prendere il meglio da nord e sud senza bandiere.
Abbiamo bisogno tutti noi di essere uguali, sia davanti alla legge che davanti al fisco (scusate la cosa), dipendenti pubblici e privati, indipendenti e via dicendo devono vivere con le medesime regole, sia civili che tributarie, cosa  che non è valida adesso, sia un caso che nell'altro.
Come fare? Semplice con una persona che governando se ne fotta di avere  o no sempre il consenso, ma dare scelte che vadano a togliere i privilegi e a creare veri diritti, perchè i privilegi acquisiti da pochi non sono diritti.


----------



## Amarax (3 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io vorrei un Presidente del consiglio rispettoso delle leggi, un esempio positivo per tutto il Paese.


 
marì? dove sei?


----------



## amore_single (4 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa Danie', ma mi scappa...:mrgreen:
> 
> Il Ducetto da quattro soldi era un pupazzo nelle mani degli industriali/capitalisti che premevano per fare le guerre pur non avendo l'Itaglia i mezzi manco per spezzare le reni a chi stava peggio combinata di noi (Grecia)...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


:up: :applauso:


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Novembre 2010)

Che poi certe cose sono così perchè non ce la fanno, davvero, ad essere differenti!

E  non è una così grande meraviglia notare che chi ti rappresenta è più o  meno come te, come tuo padre o come il tuo vicino di casa.

Perchè tanto vale mettere il ricco a guardia del forziere, che se ci metti il povero, quello te lo svuota prima.
Perchè è meglio mettere in cima uno che è abituato a comandare, che se ci va il servo poi dà di matto.
Perchè conviene che sia uno vecchio sul trono, che se ci si siede il giovane il regno dura troppo.

E non è poi così un male che sia così, quanto non sarebbe così meglio se fosse altrimenti.

Quando ti parte una cricca fragile, la  devi arrotondare alla radice, così gli sforzi si distribuiscono e il tutto non si rompe.
Quando ti criticano per una sola cosa, tu butta altra carne al fuoco.
La grossa palla di cannone si frantumerà in mille colpi di moschetto e il tuo castello sarà salvo.
Questo il vecchio sul trono che bada al forziere lo sa.
Fa sparare chiunque in una direzione diversa e il pulviscolo che lo raggiunge, con una scrollata, se lo toglie di dosso.

Molto funzionale!
E tutto continua così, almeno per un altro po'...

Perchè è rassicurante che chi comanda sia più o meno come il tuo vicino di casa, come tuo padre, come te.


----------



## minnie (4 Novembre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Che poi certe cose sono così perchè non ce la fanno, davvero, ad essere differenti!
> 
> E non è una così grande meraviglia notare che chi ti rappresenta è più o meno come te, come tuo padre o come il tuo vicino di casa.
> 
> ...


Condivido!


----------



## Mari' (4 Novembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> marì? dove sei?


Cara Amarax ci sono ma non ci sto  .


----------



## Amarax (4 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Amarax ci sono ma non ci sto  .


Ci sono stata e ci sto anche io


----------



## Cat (5 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma dimmi, di grazia: Berlusconi non è esattamente il classico esempio di persona invischiata *da sempre* con il potere ? Come cavolo avete fatto a votarlo se il ragionamento che si propone è questo ? Mah....


 
:nuke:

ettore, ognuno vota chi gli pare, non mi dire che chi da anni voti tu sono dei perfetti politici e non hanno commesso anche loro i loro casini.

approposito..... come stiamo li giù con nicky?


----------



## Cat (5 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E volti nuovi e meno morti no? Cioè Prodi si è bruciarto con quella mezza ammucchiata che fu il suo ultimo govero dove riuscirono solo a pigliare soldi senza dire come (non ve lo dico ma quell'anno ho dovuto sborsare 8000 euro di tasse in più per una maledetta legge retroattiva di Prodino...il problema fu che non c'erano!!!).
> Se a Berlusconi si da una alternativa veramente valida allora tanto di cappello, persone giovani e capaci e che magari...non sono invischiate con il potere, che non sono mai stati ministri o sottosegretari e via dicendo, il resto serve invece solo per mantenere lo status quo, quello dei politici che a fotterci sono i migliori.
> Sinceramente...purtroppo la buon'anima era molto ma molto migliore di tutti gli attuali politici e pensate che lui approvò le leggi razziali, vuol dire che siamo messi di cacca davvero.


 

:up:


----------



## cleo81 (5 Novembre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Che poi certe cose sono così perchè non ce la fanno, davvero, ad essere differenti!
> 
> E  non è una così grande meraviglia notare che chi ti rappresenta è più o  meno come te, come tuo padre o come il tuo vicino di casa.
> 
> ...


Questo post è da STANDING OVATION :up:


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> :nuke:
> 
> ettore, ognuno vota chi gli pare, non mi dire che chi da anni voti tu sono dei perfetti politici e non hanno commesso anche loro i loro casini.
> 
> *approposito..... come stiamo li giù con nicky*?


:up:


----------



## MK (5 Novembre 2010)

*Comunque*

ieri sera ho visto Annozero (adoro Santoro), è tutto così squallido che non ho parole. Silvio davvero non avrà qualcuno che gli vuole bene, come diceva Mieli? Povero Silvio :mexican:


----------

